# Sound on Gigabyte motherboard not working



## killerpwnage (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L/S3L motherboard with a onboard sound card, but for some reason my sound isn't working at all. The only time it works is when I open the Realtek interface and do a test for the speakers. I have narrowed it down to the driver, but i can't reinstall the driver do to it not letting me uninstall it. So if anyone could be of help, please do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you happen to have a ATI video card?


----------



## killerpwnage (Mar 12, 2010)

No its a nvidia


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried to uninstall the driver from the device manager or from the add/remove programs box?


----------



## killerpwnage (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes it always says cannot remove because it mite interupt boot up or somthing along those lines but that is with device manager with add/remove program i can so im going to remove and try to reinstall


----------



## killerpwnage (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't work didn't fully uninstall i guess, disk says its installed when i removed it from add/remove programs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the roll back driver or update driver options in the device manager?
If so first try to roll back the driver , then update it.


----------



## killerpwnage (Mar 12, 2010)

it wont let me roll back because there is no backup file i just installed the drivers less than a week ago


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you install or uninstall any programs or hardware right before they stopped working?


----------

